# Change of juice for different seasons



## Jengz (19/9/17)

Hi All,

So I don't know if there's a thread like this already, and apologies if there is.

I would just like to know who changes their profile of ejuice as the seasons change?

I have loved desserts and bakery juices over the winter but now that summer is here I can't help but only vape fresh fruity flavours? And having a menthol to it, doesn't heart either!

Is this a norm in the vaping community or am I just imagining that the weather has impact on what you enjoy?

Regards
Jengz

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (19/9/17)

It seems to be a norm in the community, Americans are all putting away the cold beverage and fruit flavours and turning towards custards and bakeries and warm beverages as the days shorten. It's never affected me, though, I vape the same juices year round. I suppose "brain freeze" type juices loaded with cooling agent and/or menthol would become less attractive in winter. But I don't vape those.


----------



## GregF (19/9/17)

nope I vape the same all year round. 
I must admit though that I do see the DIY community changing with the seasons!!!!


----------



## Mida Khan (20/9/17)

In Winter I want to be warm and cosy so I turn up the desserts and coffees but with Spring / Summer its the other way around and yep the icy flavours refreshingly hit home! Its all about your own vaping comfort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (20/9/17)

i love my deserts, so i vape 2 deserts and 1 fruit daily interchanging at every vape. starting to appreciate the good fruit juices though as in my books/taste buds there are very few LOL. I also vape a menthol  once a week just to shock them taste buds. By doing this i dont suffer from this "Vapers tongue" anymore


----------



## Jengz (20/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> i love my deserts, so i vape 2 deserts and 1 fruit daily interchanging at every vape. starting to appreciate the good fruit juices though as in my books/taste buds there are very few LOL. I also vape a menthol  once a week just to shock them taste buds. By doing this i dont suffer from this "Vapers tongue" anymore


I am following similar patterns however I vape xxx and elements water melon chill on a daily basis, in the mid morning, morning I have a bakery or cereal and the evenings it's pure fruit all the way. I still however get vapers tongue on occasion... then I sit with lemons and coffee beans like a druggie


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/9/17)

Jengz said:


> then I sit with lemons and coffee beans like a druggie


----------



## MrDeedz (20/9/17)

Jengz said:


> I am following similar patterns however I vape xxx and elements water melon chill on a daily basis, in the mid morning, morning I have a bakery or cereal and the evenings it's pure fruit all the way. I still however get vapers tongue on occasion... then I sit with lemons and coffee beans like a druggie


are your drinking enough water lol ?


----------



## Faheem777 (20/9/17)

I usually enjoy my desserts and bakeries but with the change in season I find myself craving iced fruits lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (20/9/17)

Jengz said:


> I still however get vapers tongue on occasion... then I sit with lemons and coffee beans like a druggie


Havent tried these yet myself though. but here you go :




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...products/tongue-twisters-vapers-tongue-remedy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/9/17)

Hello fellow vapers. I have not experienced this yet but i have changed my flavor profile to a fruit menthol mix. But that was not influenced by the change of seasons. I can kind of get the whole change thing but that is totally a personal thing in vaping. We all have our own distinct "things" and that i what i love about this community. we help and understand each others own experience with everything vape related.


----------



## Silver (20/9/17)

Nice thread @Jengz

For me I dont really change juices with the season. Pretty much the same all round
But i do find i vape more menthol on hotter days. So i suppose i therefore vape more menthols in Summer.

When i get into my hot car on a hot day after being parked in the sun, the last thing I feel like is a strong tobacco. I want an icy fruity menthol! Was sort of the same when I smoked, i didnt like a cig when it was boiling hot and i was thirsty


----------



## Waine (20/9/17)

Nope, my choice of juice is not seasonal. I get sick of e-juice very fast. I have found that Menthol- fruity juices are the ones I tire of less. Puddings and cereals make me ill after a few days. I tend to dilute these after a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/9/17)

I definitely enjoy fruity juices with some slight ice more in summer. In winter the desserts and creams appeal to me more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (20/9/17)

I think I relate vaping less to smoking and more towards the enjoyment of a dessert or a leka drinkable... LOVE LOVE LOVE Tobaccos but in small doses, a tank or two a week... and strictly the element honey roasted tobacco but now in summer I'm vaping less of that too.

I think it's all personal like everything else in vaping, and the best part is that there's so much to satisfy your needs in this vaping world, mtl, dl, warm vapes, cool vapes, different juices, smaller mods, bigger mods... ah the list can go on and on.

This is exactly what I love about it, find your taste and life becomes awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (20/9/17)

On the topic of juices of the season, can anyone recommend good fresh fruit vapes for the next pay cheque, still trying to get the diy thing right and my ready maxes are all desserts besides for my staple xxx... 

I know panama is good according to threads and the LIT swear word juice.

Any other locals? I've previously exclusively vaped element pink lemonade, fresh squeeze and watermelon chill so that will def be there but wondering about any good local fresh fruity vapes


----------



## Gersh (20/9/17)

Ah yes love it when I vape desserts in a t-shirt and shorts on a cold morning, it's like standing in front of the heater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/9/17)

Jengz said:


> On the topic of juices of the season, can anyone recommend good fresh fruit vapes for the next pay cheque, still trying to get the diy thing right and my ready maxes are all desserts besides for my staple xxx...
> 
> I know panama is good according to threads and the LIT swear word juice.
> 
> Any other locals? I've previously exclusively vaped element pink lemonade, fresh squeeze and watermelon chill so that will def be there but wondering about any good local fresh fruity vapes



Really enjoying Lit AF range right now. There's also some really nice stuff from Mike's Mega Mixes: Berry Nade, The Mango and Lime Party.
That new Mr.O (orange) from Paulie's is very good as well as his Pear juice. Theres also SNLV18 from Joose-e-liqz.
The PachaMama range (by Charlies) is excellent, although not local it's very well priced for an international juice. The new Mint Leaf in the PachaMama range is superb imo.
Ofcourse there's so many other excellent local juices too...we're spoilt for choice these days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718 (20/9/17)

Silver said:


> Nice threas @Jengz
> 
> ... I want an icy fruity menthol! ...



Hmmm that tastes familiar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (21/9/17)

Jengz said:


> On the topic of juices of the season, can anyone recommend good fresh fruit vapes for the next pay cheque, still trying to get the diy thing right and my ready maxes are all desserts besides for my staple xxx...
> 
> I know panama is good according to threads and the LIT swear word juice.
> 
> Any other locals? I've previously exclusively vaped element pink lemonade, fresh squeeze and watermelon chill so that will def be there but wondering about any good local fresh fruity vapes


ANTI-ZOMBIE from the @Old School Alchemist bru. Was released at VapeCon and a few shops already stockin em.
This bloke got this damn fruit salad recipe' so damn perfect and refreshing,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (21/9/17)

@Jengz try the Honey melon from Cosmic Dropz







I finished a 60ml bottle in a week...



Jengz said:


> On the topic of juices of the season, can anyone recommend good fresh fruit vapes for the next pay cheque, still trying to get the diy thing right and my ready maxes are all desserts besides for my staple xxx...
> 
> I know panama is good according to threads and the LIT swear word juice.
> 
> Any other locals? I've previously exclusively vaped element pink lemonade, fresh squeeze and watermelon chill so that will def be there but wondering about any good local fresh fruity vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> ANTI-ZOMBIE from the @Old School Alchemist bru. Was released at VapeCon and a few shops already stockin em.
> This bloke got this damn fruit salad recipe' so damn perfect and refreshing,
> 
> View attachment 107753


Thanks Will give this a try also!



Nadim_Paruk said:


> @Jengz try the Honey melon from Cosmic Dropz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh PAAAARKEEERRR. Shot man will give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran (11/10/17)

So been on the hunt for new flavours. Open up my olfactory to some new juices. I like my everyday juice's. But find as with the season's so does the juice craving's. So with to much time on my hand's. The voice's started having a discussion. 

Summer and Spring I prefer more fruity flavours and tend to vape those more.
Winter and Autumn it is more dessert flavours.

What is everyone's preference. And what juice's are the hit for you during the season's?


----------



## Stosta (11/10/17)

Ozeran said:


> So been on the hunt for new flavours. Open up my olfactory to some new juices. I like my everyday juice's. But find as with the season's so does the juice craving's. So with to much time on my hand's. The voice's started having a discussion.
> 
> Summer and Spring I prefer more fruity flavours and tend to vape those more.
> Winter and Autumn it is more dessert flavours.
> ...


I started vaping in summer and when winter first rolled around I thought that my tastes would change in this same way.

But for me I consistently like my fruity menthols as an ADV, with a splash of desserts thrown in every now and then throughout the year!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Nice thread @Ozeran 

There is another one along similar lines here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/change-of-juice-for-different-seasons.t42187/#post-583037

Let me know if we can merge?


----------



## Ozeran (11/10/17)

@Silver Yes it can be merged. No need for duplicates.


----------

